# CPN, Eu.



## surapon (Aug 11, 2014)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/yourspace/newsletter/newsletter_august_2_14.do?utm_source=newsletter_august_2_14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Enjoy.
Surapon

PS. Sorry, New Canon Software (Digital Photo Professional 4.0 ) for 1Dx and 5D MK III only---Must have the Serial number for download.


----------



## dcm (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like the EOS 1D C and 6D are also included.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 13, 2014)

nice work mr surapon i was looking for this


----------

